# Is BHMS (Homoeopathy) degree useful in Australia?



## vipat (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I have recently moved to Melbourne with my wife (only a week ago!) ... She has a degree in BHMS (Bachelor of Homoeopathy, Medicine and Surgery) from Nashik University. Does anyone have any information regarding the validity of this degree in Australia? Has anyone any experience/information about how we can get her degree approved / get a practicing license in Australia? 

We went through the Australian Med Council website but could not find a definite answer .. any information in this regard will be highly appreciated!


Cheers!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I've had a google search and can't come up with anything.

Maybe approach a recruitment company and ask the question?

Dolly


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

vipat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently moved to Melbourne with my wife (only a week ago!) ... She has a degree in BHMS (Bachelor of Homoeopathy, Medicine and Surgery) from Nashik University. Does anyone have any information regarding the validity of this degree in Australia? Has anyone any experience/information about how we can get her degree approved / get a practicing license in Australia?
> 
> ...


You should email/call and inquire. Reading just the website might not help, through correspondence you can get directions...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and when you start practicing let me know, i am looking for a good homeopathy doc for my daughter  might just be your first patient


----------



## vipat (Jun 11, 2011)

will do anj


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Check with doctorconnect website folks.

DoctorConnect - Home page

DoctorConnect - Skills recognition

Alternatively you may also get some information in Australian Homoeopathic Association - Information on Homeopathy,AHA, AHMA

Good Luck.


----------

